# Comment ce passe une commande sur Apple ?



## romain28 (5 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, 
Je souhaiterai acheter un IPod touch 5G sur le site d'Apple mes j'aimerai savoir comment cela ce passe ? Savoir ce que Apple demande ? Merci de vos réponse


----------



## Larme (5 Novembre 2012)

Apple demande un peu près la même chose que n'importe quel autre vendeur en ligne...
Adresse de facturation, adresse de livraison (si différente), moyen de paiement, etc.


----------



## Erwan S. (9 Novembre 2012)

J'ai effectué le même achat que vous il y a quelques jours Romain (pas le premier, mais la dernière fois datée un peu). Cela se passe effectivement comme dans la plupart des sites de commerce en ligne, ajoutons que l'espace de suivit du produit commandé est bien conçu en cela qu'il vous présentes les différentes étapes de suivie du dit-produit. Ainsi vous pouvez, en plus d'avoir une date précise de l'arrivée de votre colis, en connaitre les différentes étapes. Lorsque qu'Apple indique enfin qu'il est expédié, le numéro de suivi du transporteur vous est communiqué.


----------



## Lauange (9 Novembre 2012)

Hello

Ca se passe super bien.


----------



## Maxoubx (9 Novembre 2012)

faut juste payer


----------



## Lauange (9 Novembre 2012)

Et c'est là que sa fait mal


----------

